# sweetwater creek shoal bass (personal best)



## jzFish (Mar 31, 2012)

Hit sweetwater creek state park around 8:00 today and there was a lot of guy already out there fishing.  I wasn't super confident fishing behind other fishermen but I did notice none of them were throwing topwater.   I tied on my zara spook jr. and figured I'd give it a shot. Anyways, I ended up connecting with this 2.71 pound shoal bass which is my personal best.  Not a monster but I am still pumped about it.  I know the shoalies don't get real big but this one fought like it was a 6 pound largemouth and didn't stop until I finally got my hands on it.  I continue to be surpised at out hard these fish strike and fight.  Had one other blow up but didn't connect.  Also saw 6 snakes in about a 4 hour period...I did not enjoy that part of the trip.


----------



## jzFish (Mar 31, 2012)

*pic*

forgot to upload the pic


----------



## jzFish (Mar 31, 2012)

another pic


----------



## blink (Mar 31, 2012)

my best so far out there is a 2lb 14oz.
i have gotten a 3lb 5oz spot too.

snakes are out! my buddy swears he saw a mocc the other day. he knows his snakes too.....


----------



## killabeez321 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice looking shoalie, looks like it was pretty close to the ruins too havent had much luck in that area.....but snakes are out there....


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice. Love that watershed.


----------



## blink (Apr 1, 2012)

Went this afternoon for only about an hour before i had issues back home and had to leave. I caught 3 and lost / missed like 5 or six on a chug bug. Fun stuff!


----------



## blink (Apr 1, 2012)

Bout a 2 pound spot.





Also, we saw this guy on the old factory shoals rd, where its a walking path/official/police vehicles path.

First copperhead i have seen in some time.

beautiful specimen. but scary.


----------



## killabeez321 (Apr 1, 2012)

Good stuff adam...pretty fish and snake...im sure you took that close of a picture with zoom ;-)


----------



## THWG (Apr 1, 2012)

pretty shoalie dude!


----------



## Laneybird (Apr 1, 2012)

THWG said:


> pretty shoalie dude!






x's 2


----------



## Sweetwater (Apr 1, 2012)

The epic 2009 flood was the best thing for that watershed. I'm dying for a yak for that creek...all through its run. Some good fishing above the park too.
Nice fish And nice snake pic.


----------



## jzFish (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, yea I caught mine right near the falls.  I am looking forward to hitting it up next week and finding some more shoalies.  Anybody been catching any spotted bass in there lately?  That copperhead makes me want to throw down my computer and run just looking at it.


----------



## blink (Apr 3, 2012)

jzFish said:


> Thanks guys, yea I caught mine right near the falls.  I am looking forward to hitting it up next week and finding some more shoalies.  Anybody been catching any spotted bass in there lately?  That copperhead makes me want to throw down my computer and run just looking at it.



that one in my photo is a spot. he murdered a chug bug!


----------



## ABM0008 (Apr 3, 2012)

Killed these two last week! Great shoalie! Caught my avatar on a spook jr. also. They tear those things up!


----------



## blink (Apr 4, 2012)

ABM, where did those come from? Are they Moccasins?

Me and Killabeez went out yesterday afernoon. i caught one on topwater and one on a crank. fishing was slower. 
I saw a 5ft black racer and a little ringneck snake.
That's 5 species i have seen in the last few weeks.

Also, i am not pointing any fingers, but if you fish this stretch of water and love to drink diet coke, stop leaving your cans on the trail!!!! i have picked up like 5 the past 2 times i have been out.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Thats some nice fish an snake


----------

